

Brazil files injunction against Twitter - stfu
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/L/LT_BRAZIL_TWITTER

======
micheljansen
Opening this link leads me to a "bluepage" from AP, asking me to select a US
state and then it leads me to a 403 forbidden page. If this happens to you,
try to open one of the Google results:

[http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=safari&rls=en&...](http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/L/LT_BRAZIL_TWITTER&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=jQM1T6vQNMK-0QXStY23Ag)

This one worked for me when opened through Google:
[http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/L/LT_BRAZIL_TWITTER?SIT...](http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/L/LT_BRAZIL_TWITTER?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-02-09-18-24-49)

